

Trollope on shipping - chegra
http://blog.thestartuptoolkit.com/2011/10/trollope-on-shipping/

======
cafard
Did the author of this post read the New Yorker article? If so, he might have
noticed that Anthony Trollope was not a postman. His duties varied during his
career, but he was never out carrying a mailbag.

Trollope's autobiography, which you can find at the Gutenberg project, is very
much worth reading. It does support some, not all, of the assertions here.
Trollope was very cool in evaluating his own productions and indeed his trade,
his vocation, or whatever you will call it. He worked hard at writing well.

As for the assertion that writer's block didn't exist before the late 19th
Century, what evidence is there? It seems to me that various artists have
always left works unfinished.

